# Another Spy Photo Surfaces



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like Autobild found another shot.
http://www.autobild.de


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Another Spy Photo Surfaces ([email protected])*

The butt looks too much like a Subaru.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Another Spy Photo Surfaces (A4Jetta)*

We'll see.
Kinda looks like another red one next to it. Too bad they didn't get more shots.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Another Spy Photo Surfaces ([email protected])*

Interesting camo. I think this will be a great looking SUV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Another Spy Photo Surfaces ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Looks like Autobild found another shot.
http://www.autobild.de

Can anyone p-shop this image and show the outline of the lights it is obvious but would like to see it with out camo.


----------



## VWDSG (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Another Spy Photo Surfaces ([email protected])*

I think this looks like a mini van. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Another Spy Photo Surfaces (phaeton)*

The faux big taillights and frumpy wheels don't look very becoming, though that's definiteyl the Q7.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Another Spy Photo Surfaces ([email protected])*

here's some more i found on another site...


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

what's funny is that faux badge is similar in design as this...








found it under my wife's gli


----------



## vambrace (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (foofighter28)*

If it's gonna be that short/small, then there's really no use for the Q5.







What are they thinking? I'd like to see this thing side by side with an X5 to size it up. 
Nevertheless, if I could afford the lifestyle, I'd pick one up in a second http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (vambrace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vambrace* »_If it's gonna be that short/small, then there's really no use for the Q5.







What are they thinking? I'd like to see this thing side by side with an X5 to size it up. 
Nevertheless, if I could afford the lifestyle, I'd pick one up in a second http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the Q7 will be about 12" LONGER than the Touareg and Cayenne and be able to seat 7, which also means its larger than the X5.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (foofighter28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foofighter28* »_what's funny is that faux badge is similar in design as this...








found it under my wife's gli

It's the logo of a German metal company.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: (AuForm)*

u got it! yah i had to post it up on car lounge and it's the combination of two companies merging krups and something else i think that's what it was


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foofighter28)*

It looks like a GIGANTIC version of the new A6 variant.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vambrace)*

There are rumors that next X5 will get a LWB version to face-off Q7.


----------

